# COD WAW:Nazi Zombies PC Online?



## Hybrid_theory (Mar 20, 2009)

I was wondering if the Nazi Zombie map/mode of COD WAW can be played online on the pc version. It doesn't appear so, but I'd like this confirmed. Thanks


----------



## Castiel (Mar 20, 2009)

Hybrid_theory said:


> I was wondering if the Nazi Zombie map/mode of COD WAW can be played online on the pc version. It doesn't appear so, but I'd like this confirmed. Thanks



Yes it can, in a way. You can find a server that is open and hasn't started. Or you can host one.


----------



## EiSFX (Mar 20, 2009)

ya you have to play the nazi mode through the Co-Op mode if you want to play it online


----------

